# Limits and fits



## chillybilly (Jan 24, 2009)

Anyone know of any good sites to explain how to use the zeuss book tablet to figure out interfearence transitional etc fits .I have been staring at the zeuss book for some time now but am none the wiser!!!!!! :-\


----------



## scoop (Jan 24, 2009)

Try this site.I have not used or downloaded the application on this site so I don't know how good it is but it may be what you want. http://www.ijcad.co.uk/html/limits___fits.html

 good luck Steve C.


----------



## scoop (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry to mess you about but the application is for cad users only not for casual use.It wont help you at all.As usual I posted before understanding the question.

 Regards  Steve C.


----------



## scoop (Jan 24, 2009)

Try this link

 http://www.tech.plymouth.ac.uk/dmme/dsgn131/DSGN131_Course_Notes.pdf


look at pages 42 to 47.May help you a little.

good luck regards Steve C.


----------



## chillybilly (Jan 24, 2009)

cheers Steve..


----------

